# Vernon Carr commits to UTEP



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Vernon Carr commits to UTEP.

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=445568

_Participated in the 2002 Nike Hoop Jamboree in St. Louis for underclassmen. Played high school ball with Michigan bound scorer Dion Harris. Will can the occasional 3-pointer. Runs on the AAU scene with Team Detroit. Division I player._

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=12860

_Vernon Carr, Jr., averaged 16 points a game as a junior as he led Redford to the City Championship. 

His father, Vernon Carr, played at Michigan State in the mid 80's._


----------

